
Fight the Virus Please - rafaelc
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/07/fight-the-virus-2.html
======
Jeema101
The reason this hasn't happened is because of hubris: the politicians all
assumed defeating the virus was a given and wouldn't take long. Everyone was
already talking about the 'shape of the recovery' (U shaped or V shaped?)
before it was even clear there would be a recovery.

It really reflects a disgraceful amount of overconfidence and lack of creative
problem solving on the part of Congress.

------
aaron695
The media and even the scientists started it.

We knew everything in January, but both the media and scientific community
ignored every issue as it came up.

Back then it wasn't even on Congress's radar.

This isn't the politicians. Fix the Fourth Estate. Fix the University's.
Fixing the politicians is a dead end.

